# Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"



## JerkJohn (13. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Gemeinde.
Ich bin gerade im Urlaub und habe hier ein Echolot (siehe oben). Ich komme super damit klar, da ich zuhause ein Lowrance Elite 4x habe. 

Doch hier habe ich manchmal ein Echobild was ich nicht richtig deuten kann. 
Evtl könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 

Man beachte die weiße Linie am Grund. 
Ist es ein dicker Schwarm oder was?
Beim 2. Bild geht es ja zu einem  Schwarm ähnlichen Echo über.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

das ist der normale Boden/Grund Verlauf, den kannst du auch
ausschatten.
Was für einen Geber benutzt du?
Mache doch Bilder mit deinem Echolot, die kann man besser erkennen.


----------



## JerkJohn (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

Und das drüber ist dann kiesig oder schlammig? 


Keine Ahnung wie das geht und ich habe hier auch kein Computer sondern nur ein Handy


----------



## Angler9999 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

Hardcopy am Echolot machen. Speicherchip ins Handy und posten.
"fertsch"


----------



## JerkJohn (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

Habe leider ein iPhone


----------



## JerkJohn (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

Geht mir nur um die weiße Linie 

Weil ich diese nicht richtig deuten kann


----------



## Seewolf 01 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

das ist der tatsächliche Grund, den kannst du auch ausschalten,
wenn du es willst.
Ich habe ein HDS 7 Touch.


----------



## JerkJohn (14. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

Also ist drüber Schlamm?


----------



## Marcello88 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS Gen2 "Sonarbild-Analyse"*

Hey - bin auch auf der Suche nach einem exholot und dabei auf ein Lowrance Elite 3X gestoßen !

Für 99€

Laut Händler gibt es zum Elite 4X bis auf die Größe keinen Unterschied .

Wie ist das exholot  ? Kann man das empfehlen ?


----------

